# Yet to be E. A.



## Slycobby (Aug 15, 2017)

Am yet to become E. A. .....I wish this site will help me learn more.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Aug 15, 2017)

If you aren't in yet there isn't much to learn. Once you are in any brother is willing to help. The learning starts once you are initiated.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (Aug 15, 2017)

For now just focus on getting your petition turned in and visiting your local lodge.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (Aug 15, 2017)

Be patient.  Masonry does not move fast. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 15, 2017)

Slycobby said:


> Am yet to become E. A. .....I wish this site will help me learn more.



Have you petitioned a lodge yet?


----------



## Slycobby (Aug 16, 2017)

Am very patient sir, and will always be patient on this journey


----------



## Slycobby (Aug 16, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Have you petitioned a lodge yet?



I have been through some investigations and visiting the lodge at times


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2017)

Slycobby said:


> I have been through some investigations and visiting the lodge at times


Where are you from?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Slycobby (Aug 16, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


From Ghana, in the city of Accra.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2017)

Slycobby said:


> From Ghana, in the city of Accra.


Really? And you're about to be initiated?  Maybe you can tell all of your countrymen on here how to become a Freemason in Ghana

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Slycobby (Aug 16, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Really? And you're about to be initiated?  Maybe you can tell all of your countrymen on here how to become a Freemason in Ghana
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


There are lots of lodges in Ghana, try visit one close to you or in your area ..... but you must convince yourself about your intentions for joining ....clear and good one I mean........  you will be required to fill out a petition and there will be some investigations and balloting , you must put in lots of effort and be very patient ...... Good luck


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 16, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Maybe you can tell all of your countrymen on here how to become a Freemason in Ghana


Exactly!


----------



## Keith C (Aug 16, 2017)

Slycobby said:


> There are lots of lodges in Ghana, try visit one close to you or in your area ..... but you must convince yourself about your intentions for joining ....clear and good one I mean........  you will be required to fill out a petition and there will be some investigations and balloting , you must put in lots of effort and be very patient ...... Good luck



That is exactly as it is here in the US.  If you will look through the posts here from people who say they are from Ghana and ask how to find a Lodge there, you will see why you got that response here.  This forum has been inundated with men from Ghana who can't seem to locate a lodge and expect someone here to lead them too one.

I congratulate you on being much more astute than many of your countrymen!  As has been said before, there is nothing we can help you learn prior to getting your EA degree.   It will be best for you and add to your experience to have as little knowledge of what is to come as possible.  It will be a highlight of your Masonic journey as it has been for all of us.  Relax and enjoy!  Then come back for those questions afterwards!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 16, 2017)

Keith C said:


> As has been said before, there is nothing we can help you learn prior to getting your EA degree. It will be best for you and add to your experience to have as little knowledge of what is to come as possible. It will be a highlight of your Masonic journey as it has been for all of us. Relax and enjoy! Then come back for those questions afterwards!


Great advice!


----------



## Slycobby (Aug 16, 2017)

Keith C said:


> That is exactly as it is here in the US.  If you will look through the posts here from people who say they are from Ghana and ask how to find a Lodge there, you will see why you got that response here.  This forum has been inundated with men from Ghana who can't seem to locate a lodge and expect someone here to lead them too one.
> 
> I congratulate you on being much more astute than many of your countrymen!  As has been said before, there is nothing we can help you learn prior to getting your EA degree.   It will be best for you and add to your experience to have as little knowledge of what is to come as possible.  It will be a highlight of your Masonic journey as it has been for all of us.  Relax and enjoy!  Then come back for those questions afterwards!



Well noted, 
My fellow men from Ghana, just a little search of Ghana lodges will give you lots of them, there are very old lodges as well as new ones.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2017)

Slycobby said:


> Well noted,
> My fellow men from Ghana, just a little search of Ghana lodges will give you lots of them, there are very old lodges as well as new ones.


This just confirms what some of us have said....these men aren't actually looking to join....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 17, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> This just confirms what some of us have said....these men aren't actually looking to join....


May very well be true.


----------

